

Ask HN: Review My Resume - MichaelTieso

I&#x27;ve been a self-employed web developer for the last five years working remotely in different parts of the world. I&#x27;ve decided to finally settled down back in the US and look for a steady full-time position. I&#x27;m open to moving anywhere in the US although I&#x27;ve had my eye on SF.<p>I&#x27;m looking for some feedback, guidance, or advice on my resume. I&#x27;ve been out of the professional work force for several years and could use some help.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;document&#x2F;d&#x2F;1LpktqXuty4eWz_jbhH3yQF_D582D1f9zBFfZpGUCTNM&#x2F;edit<p>Thanks!
======
taprun
Hi Michael, I'd strongly suggest adding more detail. For instance, you mention
"Travel Blog Success" \- adding a URL (so we can see what you did) and more
details (so that we understand what you did) would be helpful. You managed
sales. Great. Does that mean you contacted customers, set targets or something
else?

Similarly, when you were freelancing, you built some plug-ins. What were they,
and how can I test them out? Are any of them popular? Did they demonstrate any
particular expertise or ability to understand your users?

It looks like you did some interesting things, you just need to help us to
understand what they were.

~~~
MichaelTieso
Thanks taprun! That's some really great advice.

------
phaus
Another good place to seek advice would be to post on reddit.com/r/resumes.

They helped me get mine in shape the last time I was looking for employment.

~~~
MichaelTieso
Nice. I'll try on there as well.

------
27182818284
Heads up: it says I need permission. It might be easier to just make it a
small PDF and throw it on to S3 or Dropbox for a bit rather than Google docs.

~~~
MichaelTieso
Thanks! I just set the permissions and uploaded it to Dropbox here
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/w24p9v64v4vth58/ResumeofMichaelTie...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/w24p9v64v4vth58/ResumeofMichaelTieso.pdf)

------
soboleiv
I like it. Clean and concise. Don't have to read through ten pages of bloat.

